# music & politics



## mothergov (May 15, 2012)

hello.. newbie here..

does anyone listen to music for political relevance anymore?  the sixties music scene changed the political landscape to the left, if you're on the right, where do you go today? any good political tunes out there?


----------



## bayoubill (May 15, 2012)

lol...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkVijd9g_Hk]Little Feat Apolitical Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 15, 2012)

mothergov said:


> hello.. newbie here..
> 
> does anyone listen to music for political relevance anymore?  the sixties music scene changed the political landscape to the left, if you're on the right, where do you go today? any good political tunes out there?



I like the way you hit the ground running with your first thread/first post...


----------



## freedombecki (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to USMB, mothergov. Hope you enjoy the boards. USMB Music board link


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 25, 2019)

My favorite song, which I try to live by is: I Cast No Stones by Cody Jinks- it is my anthem- my DIL says Alone by Cody Jinks reminds her of me- wish I could post the videos- I love both songs and many others as well


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 25, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> My favorite song, which I try to live by is: I Cast No Stones by Cody Jinks- it is my anthem- my DIL says Alone by Cody Jinks reminds her of me- wish I could post the videos- I love both songs and many others as well



epic thread necromancy.


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)

updated:


----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## playtime (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm fairly anti-social- I don't do groups, especially political or religious


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## petro (Oct 25, 2019)

Dead thread resurrect. The OP had one post? In 2012?
Thought it was sealybobo.
Welcome to the Jungle, whoever.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 25, 2019)

petro said:


> Dead thread resurrect. The OP had one post? In 2012?
> Thought it was sealybobo.
> Welcome to the Jungle, whoever.
> View attachment 286296



Old people on the internet go figure


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 25, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Dead thread resurrect. The OP had one post? In 2012?
> ...


I notice you posted- I searched for music this was the thread at the top-


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 26, 2019)

This was written by Cody Jinks and his wife about his grandparents


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 26, 2019)

This is not the place to post yer fav music crap...


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 26, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> This is not the place to post yer fav music crap...


Somebody died and left you in charge? You don't like good music is your personal problem- as is your trolling me-


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 26, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > This is not the place to post yer fav music crap...
> ...


You can wait until Dad comes by or take it from a long time user that knows the value of getting banned to avoid people like yous. Now report yourself and spank it...


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 26, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I've been thrown into better places than this- if you don't like the music don't listen- trolling is not flattering BTW-


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 26, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


Who's trolling? I am just letting yous know this is not a music thread-duh..


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 26, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You're trolling- duh- I searched the word music and this thread was on top- don't like it? Change it!


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 26, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


This is the introduce yourself thread are yous blind?


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Oct 26, 2019)

mothergov said:


> hello.. newbie here..
> 
> does anyone listen to music for political relevance anymore?  the sixties music scene changed the political landscape to the left, if you're on the right, where do you go today? any good political tunes out there?


Welcome to USMB, mothergov. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 27, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


Moonglow IS a bit dim.


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Nuh-uh. His current signature shows he has a neon butt.


----------



## petro (Oct 27, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


He is right though. This is introductions. New guy hasn't figured out that there are a variety of pages on every subject and has only posted in introductions.

This is not a music thread. Just a real old introduction of a member who didn't remain.


----------



## petro (Oct 27, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


 


Gdjjr said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


Music pages are here.
Music

You are still in introductions.
There are pages of forums for every subject.

Edit.
I see you opened a couple threads on other pages. Looks like you found your way around.


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2019)

mothergov said:


> hello.. newbie here..
> 
> does anyone listen to music for political relevance anymore?  the sixties music scene changed the political landscape to the left, if you're on the right, where do you go today? any good political tunes out there?


Yes. They're in our church hymnals. Some of them were written in Martin Luther's day. Others were written the same year as the hymnals were printed. We have members who donate new hymnals every couple of years, so we have contemporary Christian songs to sing some of which were added to "A Mighty Fortress Is Our God" (Lyrics by Martin Luther) and songs that paraphrase the psalms that were written by King David sometime between the years 1010 to 970 BC. Reference:A Chronology of David's Life


----------



## Mindful (Oct 28, 2019)

Beautress:

I attended an American High School graduation last year. And was somewhat bemused to hear a live student band playing Land of Hope and Glory. A British stalwart of the annual Promenade Concerts in London.

Do you know the origin of this?


----------

